# Any good Electrician's Magazine?



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

ECM - _Electrical Construction & Maintenance_

http://ecmweb.com/

ELECTRICAL CONTRACTOR Magazine

http://www.ecmag.com/


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Are these free mags?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

GroundGuy said:


> I'm going to school to become an electrician and I need a good Electrician Magazine to read about the trade and any news, equipment, tools, or new trends in the industry. Can anybody tell me the name of a good electrician magazine to order or to subscribe? Thanks in advance for the advice!!


I guess that I could send you one that I wrote when I was new to the trade...but those are mostly "SHORT" STORIES.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Are these free mags?


Yea, they're free.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> ECM - _Electrical Construction & Maintenance_
> 
> http://ecmweb.com/
> 
> ...


 I get both of those and they are great magazine. Especially sense it is free.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

IAEI has a very good magazine as well.

www.[B]iaei[/B].org/*magazine*


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I like EC&M (Electrical Construction & Maintenance mag).

http://ecmweb.com/ Read online. Search archives, read articles for hours!

I believe I have just recently subscribed to the Electrical contractor mag.

http://www.ecmag.com/?fa=article&articleID=5981


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Mad Magazine comes to mind


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

If you are into controls and industrial plant work I like Control Engineering and Plant Engineering. Both have free subscriptions available.


----------



## GroundGuy (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks too everyone for the advice.


----------

